# ID this low growing plant?



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Went on a local ditch excursion and found this....










-O


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It might be _Micranthemum umbrosum_, but it's hard to say. Closeups would help, flowers if you can find any. It looks like there's some _Ludwigia palustris_ in there too.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I looked for flowers and could not find any. I used my phone for the photos

I will try again tomorrow or this weekend.
I found flowering bacopa and a number of other plants. Ran out of light, will try again.

-Orlando


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Some pics Chris took...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The top photo in your last post is _Bacopa caroliniana_. Easy one there.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup, got that one. Thought folks might like to see the tiny purple flower :0

The bottom one though?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's too hard to tell based on just that photo.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I will have to try again next time. I will be sure to take the real camera with me and collect as many species as I can find.

-O


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

That must be some really cool ditch...I'm envious...I spot some Hydrocotyle sp.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Its pretty neat  Mostly clay based soil with nutrient rich water from a near by Golf course. This would explain the very healthy weeds.

-O


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: ID this low growing plant? And others*

These are Chris's photos of what we found..Not sure what is what..


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I was just getting ready to post my pics for plant ID, but I see you beat me to it. I've been digging around the internet and I think the third pic above is Proserpinaca pectinata. It's the only one other than the Bacopa that I think I can ID.

Here's a couple more that need IDs.


















This may the same as the second pic, but it was found growing along the ground rather than a tall stem.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: ID this low growing plant? And others*



orlando said:


> These are Chris's photos of what we found..Not sure what is what..


#1 Looks like Micranthemum umbrosum.

#2 No idea.

#3 No idea.

#4 May be _Justicia americana_, an Acanth like _Hygrophila_ and _Staurogyne_. It flowers readily, so it should be easy to tell in a while.

Flowers really, really help. Might be a good idea to remember where they were and take photos later.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

cah925 said:


> I was just getting ready to post my pics for plant ID, but I see you beat me to it. I've been digging around the internet and I think the third pic above is Proserpinaca pectinata. It's the only one other than the Bacopa that I think I can ID.


The third one is a _Polygonum_. See the sheath around the node? That's the ocrea, and they all have that. What species? Hard to say yet.

First pic looks like something that's going to get a whole lot bigger, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Yea, the first pic on post 12 may get too big, time will tell. Many of the stems are mowed down at the creek's edge. The tallest I saw were about 12-15".

Thanks for the Polygonum id. I'll keeping researching specifically looking at Polygonums and see if I can find the species name.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

1. / Micranthemum
2. Myriophyllum
3.Ceratophyllum
4.no clue


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I think I've got an id on the 4th pic on post 11 as Najas guadalupensis.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Najas guadalupensis_ is a dainty, brittle and small obligate aquatic. It's commonly called guppy-grass and used for breeding tanks. What you've got there is much different.


----------

